# Chemical Plant Near Horses



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you Googled the company to see if any of this is true?

Don't doubt it, but would be good to read for yourself.

And maybe EPA could get involved.

But unless members are in LA, won't do any good for any of us to sign it.

Dig around and see what their track record is, what they make and what the environmental impact statement is on them.


----------

